# Open pagemaker 6.5 files (.p65) with pagemaker 7



## victor_rambo (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi guyz,
Can anybody tell me how to open Adobe pagemaker 6.5 files (.p65) with pagemaker 7?
I tried renaming the .p65 file to .pmd. The files did open but the contents did not seem proper. Looks like the file was corrupted.

I did see if there is any "Import" option--but could not find. Also, the "Place" function did not help even though I selected the "Older pagemaker files".

Can someone please tell me how to open those files? or can you please provide me a download link to the pagemaker 6.5 download?

Thank you,
-VR.


----------



## choudang (Mar 12, 2009)

why are you changing the extention, do not change any thing. just change the file type while opening. PM7 supports PM6.5 files, you can also create PM6.5 files thru PM7. I was using PM7 near about 2 years ago and i didn't find any single error.

Pl let us know.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Warrior,
I did try a lot but there seemed no way to open those files with PM 7.
Anyways, I got a copy of PM 6.5 and all is fine now.

btw, the guy who installed the copy for me also told me that PM 7 can open p65 file. he further told me that I could not open them because I was using the trial version.


----------



## choudang (Mar 13, 2009)

I was also using trial b4 the using the full version, but did not find any issues. anyway... i like PM 6.5 rather than PM 7, its easy to use


----------

